# Molting



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok so i posted on here about emerald crabs that were flipping over. After some reasearch i believe that it is molting. Does anyone know how long it can take. Im assuming that it is its first time molting b/c it is a very small crab. Do i just let it do its thing?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Let him do his thing. He'll be fine.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It can take a day & a half or so sometimes, although it really shouldn't. Make sure your various trace elements are high enough for new shell formation.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Iodine is particularly important for molting.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok he has ben flipping over for over a week. can it take this long? Like i have to put iodine in the water?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

a week?

i'm pick the little bugger up to see if it's dead.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

No its not he still moves his claws and i saw him eat earlier today. Its shell on its stomach is "pooched" out from where it should be. Could it just not know how to get out of have a slow molt?


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok crab died.


----------

